# At what age can you legally sell a horse?



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

You are wise to ask that question and are correct in thinking that an adult should also sign.

It is unlikely you would have a problem, but if you did, the issue would certainly come up and the sale could be nullified.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Reschedule the sale for when an adult who can sign the bill of sale and/or transfer papers can be present. I usually have parents put the horse in their names and and/or the minor's name. So it'll read Dad and/or Mom and/or Child on the reg. Any one of the 3 can sign as far as the registry is concerned (at least so I've been told by 3 registries. Haven't run into 'must have an adult sign' on transfers). On a Bill of Sale, I would INSIST on an adult signing 'for minor child' or signing an 'and minor child'. I don't mind a 17 year old learning the ropes during the transaction but I am going to cover myself in the event there's a legal issue later.

She can own the horse but YOU may not enter into a legal transaction with a minor and have it be valid. The law is all on her side if you do.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> She can own the horse but YOU may not enter into a legal transaction with a minor and have it be valid. The law is all on her side if you do.


This is pretty much my understanding of The Law, and not just for equines, either. In fact, I'm not totally sure a minor can legally "own" anything, but I could be wrong on that point. However, even if they can "own" property, there are almost certainly modifiers as to when/how they can transfer it.

I would pass on the deal unless a parent/legal guardian was co-signing for the minor; very risky business otherwise :-(

Steve


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

When I said she can 'own' the horse, most registries will allow a child to be the only one on the papers. Her parents may have given her the horse for a birthday present, so she may 'own' it in that sense. I suppose totally 100% legally she probably can't own the horse outright, or that's how I would approach the deal anyhow.


----------

